# Londonderry PD



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hiring... Check the link for hiring info. Good size PD, covers Manchester-Boston Regional airport. 
5.11's and a golf shirt for a uniform too, both airport and patrol.

http://www.londonderrynh.org/Pages/LondonderryNH_Police/01856BDE-000F8513.0/3192015_112536_0.png


----------



## felony

I applied here a long time ago. When I took the test, they took a lot of laterals. Londonderry has a good mix of rural and industrial areas, from the Orchards to the Airport.


----------

